# Pap Smear under Anesthesia



## SJones52 (Jul 23, 2014)

We have a patient coming in for a routine pap smear, however, requires anesthesia due to Vaginismus.

In this situation, would this still be seen as preventative 9938X-9939X or would it be seen as diagnostic due to the Vaginismus and we would use 57410 (Pelvic exam under anesthesia)?


----------

